# تصميم على قدي للشهيد مارجرجس الروماني



## MenaNarmar (2 يونيو 2009)

*بصراحة بقالي كتير فترة كبيرة معملتش تصميمات صور*
*كلة مواقع بس  *
*قولت اعملكم التصميم **دة تصميم على قدي  كدة لحبيبي الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس الروماني متكون من 70 لير تقريبا  على طريقتي الجديدة , ههههه*

*عامة دوس على أول صورة دي عشان تظهر الصورة كويس بريزولاشن عالي واستني لما تحمل *

*

*




*ودة بريزولاشن اقل شوية بمقاس اقل للتوقيعات ,*











*صلوا من أجلي *

*Narmar*
​


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 يونيو 2009)

*حلو قوي قوي يامينا
ممتاز ياباشا
وليك تقيم​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 يونيو 2009)

روووووووووووووعة بجد

عاوزين تصميمات جامدة كدا تاني​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يونيو 2009)

روووووووووووعه 

فى منتهى الجمال 

تسلم ايدك 



ربنا يبارك حياتك  وموهبتك الرائعه​


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2009)

جميل جدا شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يونيو 2009)

*حلو اووووووووووووي
تسلم ايديك يا مينا​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 يونيو 2009)

*جميل جدا يا مينا
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## وليم تل (5 يونيو 2009)

شكرا مينا
على التصميم الجميل
ودمت بود​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2009)

*حلوووووووووووووة كتير

ربنا يبارك حياتك..​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2009)

*التصميم حلو جدا
تسلم ايديك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (9 يونيو 2009)

*جامد قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى 

بجد 
*​


----------



## نفرتاري (11 يونيو 2009)

*حلو جداااااااااااااااااااا
انا بحب مارى جرجس جدا
مرسى يا مينا*


----------



## كوك (11 يونيو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على الصور*_ 
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## نادر نجيب (11 يونيو 2009)

تصميم  جميل جـــــــدآ  يا  مينا  

ربنا  يزيد  موهبتك الحلوة ويحافظ  عليك


----------



## cross of jesus (11 يونيو 2009)

*روووووووووووووعه جدددددددددددا 

ميرسى يا ميناعلى التصميم 

يسوع يملا قلبك​*


----------



## tena_tntn (11 يونيو 2009)

حلو قوى 
شكرا يامينا


----------



## vetaa (13 يونيو 2009)

*حلو قوى بجد
بركته تكون معانا كلنا
وفى انتظار جديدك دايما

ميرسى ليك
*


----------



## MenaNarmar (24 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يخليكم كلكم علي كلامكم الجميل ,
النعمة معكم ....
Narmar


----------



## just member (24 يونيو 2009)

جميل اوى 
تسلم ايدك


----------



## happy angel (24 يونيو 2009)




----------



## MenaNarmar (25 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يخليكم علي الردود الجميلة والمشجعة ,
ربنا يباركم يا محبوبين في اسم يسوع ...


----------



## VENA* (25 يونيو 2009)

*جميل جدا تسلم ايدك
انا بحب مارجرجس جداااااا*


----------



## MenaNarmar (29 يونيو 2009)

thank u


----------

